# Any site /Aire recommendations for Caldas de Rainha



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi
We're trying to arrange an itinerary for my parents trip to Portugal, 
Their off at Easter and will be stopping in Caldas de Rainha, probably for 5 nights (is that too long in one place, is there lots to see and do around there ???) 
They need somewhere that'll take 2 dogs and WIFI as my brother will need to work and check email etc etc....I've found Camping Orbitur Foz do Arelho but has anyone been there or an anyone recommend anywhere else
thanks
Pippa


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

If your parents are over 65 then I'd suggest they get a ( free) Orbitur card- see Orbitur website. This entitles them to a discount when they use an Orbitur campsite.

G


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi
I've applied but I think orbitur have ignored it because unfortunately my dad is 65 during the visit  and he hasnt received a card yet 
I think it was following one of your previous posts that I applied so thanks for that !!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

me0wp00 said:


> Hi
> I've applied but I think orbitur have ignored it !!


Try again....I suspect things in the ofice there are a little slow ! At the very least they should have come back to you to say your Dad can't have one so I suspect it's fallen off someone's desk and not been rejected.

G


----------

